# Has anyone ever used Aureomycin crumble



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Has anyone ever used Aureomycin crumble to treat pneumonia in there goats if so how did u use 
Is there milk with drawl 
Is it safe to use on pregnant does? 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you have goats with pneumonia, then I would be treating them individually with Tylan 200 or Draxxin. Draxxin is vet Rx.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I do usually treat individually but I have had a few young ones come down with it all at same time I was just wondering if anyone has used this with success 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

The crumbles are not really strong enough for treatment in goats. I used it when I sent my buck out on lease. I put him on the crumbles for 2 weeks before he left and had the leasee feed it to him until he returned to fight any STD's he might encounter while out on lease.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree I wouldn't use it to treat, if anything to prevent, but still I don't know if I would do that. I know feed lots use it before and after shipping cattle. I guess if everyone seems to be coming down with it, it might not hurt to add for a few months or so. As for safe for does, yes it is safe for does. My does go on it.....well not the crumble but basically the same thing, right before breeding and all threw out being bred. I have no clue about the milk, I don't see anything on my tag about milk withdraw


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I've used Aureomycin crumbles, but not for pneumonia. For it to be effective against pneumonia you would have to start feeding it before they developed pneumonia and, even then, I'm not sure it would be effective due to a goats higher metabolism. I treat for pneumonia on an individual, as needed basis.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you for all the very helpful info!!! 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------

